# More on the Nothelle Q7



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

For over 38 years the name nothelle has been synonymous with a passion for engineering excellence. Our tuning products designed for top quality cars by Audi meet the highest standards and combine our accumulated experience in motorsport with the traditional nothelle values: quality and exclusivity. 
nothelle's customising products for Audi cars are born out of a passion for motorsport and innovative concepts. The Q7 is the latest addition to the Audi family. nothelle from Ratingen, Germany, has already for the launch laid its hands on this model and has enhanced it both visually and in terms of its power and dynamism.
http://www.fourtitude.com/news/publish/Industry_Tuner_News/article_1966.shtml


----------

